# Pergola Complete



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I posted about getting the main pergola structure up. Since then I've added stone to the base of the columns, an upper tier of 1x4 crossmembers, some trim molding, and mounted the finial brackets. Other than eventually adding some natural stain, I'm done. Maybe I'll build some furniture for it next year!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet! Whens the party?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The finished product is gorgeous to say the least. Very nice work. I'm with Sawdust...............when's the party?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. A party sounds good! Choose from my list here, and stop by next happy hour!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The stonework really sets it off. Well done.

Still didn't see Genesee on the list


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

fantastic details! I'm very impressed (as always).


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice! I want to build one of these for our south facing patio.

What did it the materials cost you for this project?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments gents (and ladies if applicable)



b00kemdano said:


> Very nice! I want to build one of these for our south facing patio.
> 
> What did it the materials cost you for this project?


This one faces north. IMHO this was the best money we've spent all summer (and we've spent a bunch this year! :blink Cost was ~ $375 including lumber tax, stone, hardware, cement, etc., with darn $70 of it being for the two 6x6x12ft posts....the initial basic main structure was only ~ $250...the 2nd tier of 1x4's, arch material (much wasted :thumbdown, and stones brought the price up some. You can build one in a day or so depending on how much detail you include....good project, and a good bang for the buck considering the impact it has back there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice, I love patio time!


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

> Cost was ~ $375


Thanks for this! That's a lot cheaper than I expected. I might be able to talk my wife into (or out of) that much.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

man did I mess up, my mind blanked for a sec on the word pergola and I opened this up in front of the wife....did you have to do THAT good a job? least it's not august anymore. got a cut list for that?...lol

great design and build there friend


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

lawrence said:


> man did I mess up, my mind blanked for a sec on the word pergola and I opened this up in front of the wife....did you have to do THAT good a job? least it's not august anymore. got a cut list for that?...lol
> 
> great design and build there friend


:laughing: Ha, ha, ha...I was suffering ill effects from the heat! :sweatdrop: 

Thanks for starting my day with a chuckle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done, the stonework really caught my attention. Looking forward to the furniture.


----------



## Where Am I Bleeding? (Aug 30, 2011)

This looks great. I am starting on one soon. I have to make mine removeable since I live in a rental.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Really nice!Wheres the BBQ grill?


----------

